# Trouble with hills



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

So, to put it mildly, I have a pretty bad fear of heights. Don't know why but I do. It's taken me a bit to get over that fear even just for riding Rain who is 15 hands. We went trail riding a week ago and when it came to steep hills, I about had a panic attack at each one. I managed to go down most of them just fine but not without obviously becoming scared. I think part of my issue is that I am overly worried about Rain tripping in her Easyboots. 

Does anyone have any tips of relaxing more during trail rides, esp on hills? 

Thank you!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

you can't make yourself relax. build up your comfort with her as well as your trust. once you learn to trust her more, you'll gain a little more confidence and be able to relax. i get a little nervous about my horse going down steep hills at times as well. i'm just worried about hurting him more or less, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Thanks! I do think that's a lot of it too! It was only my second or third ride ever on her. We are going again next weekend so I'm hoping it will be better.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

For one make sure you're leaning forward uphill and back downhill, that'll keep you stable on your horse. And remember--you aren't any further off the ground!!! Actually, going uphill you're closer to it if you fall forward. =) I think you probably just need to keep on trying it and realizing it's okay so that your confidence builds, just like countmystrides said


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have the same issue with hills sometimes. going up them is fine, but if its a steep downhill i still get a little worried. What I do is try to concentrate on myself. I think about making sure I'm leaning back and my heels are solid. That way I'm distracted from worrying about the hill so much.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I was that way when I first started riding. I am very chicken of heights, even on my own two feet. Anyway, time has pretty well cured it as far as riding goes. I actually feel safer now on the horse then on my own two feet, if we are on a mountainside or something! I think time is the only cure....just lots of riding in your comfort zone and gradually pushing your comfort level and getting confidence in your horse. Remember your horse doesn't want to fall either. :wink:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhh heres a suggestion for you...

Ride Claymore around for a few minutes first. Just a few minutes...

THEN get on Rain. She will feel like a Shetland! 

While I am not afraid of heights...I don't like tall horses. Anything over 15 hands kinda intimidates me. While I still had Nico (14.2) I started riding Rosie (16.3). If I would ride them both in the same day, I had to ride Rosie first. If I rode Nico first, Rosie felt 20X taller. When I rode Rosie first, I actually felt guilty about getting on Nico because he felt like a freakin pony to me. Its all about decieving yourself. 

Oh and from someone who gets motion sickness, I always throw this tip in. Keep your eyes on the horizon. Even when you are getting anxious...keep your eyes locked on something in the distance. It tricks your brain into thinking that nothing is moving at all. It should help with the heights thing too.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> Remember your horse doesn't want to fall either. :wink:


Yes....We always talk about getting your horse to trust you, but going down steep hills is a great mental excercise to learn to trust your horse!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I am terrified of heights but I do not consider a horse in my fear of heights  I have a hard time going past the 3rd rung on a ladder and will not go past the 4th. Balconies are out of the question and flying will never happen again!

Go down the hill at a slant as much as you can, let your horse pick his way down. He will learn to get his butt under him to make it easier if he doesn't know how all ready. Make sure you are leaning back in the saddle and enjoy the ride!.

Look under the picture section for pictures of the ride I was on yesterday. Over 250 riders it was a great time!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Amarea, seems like it will get better with more time on trails. Some things are just really scary until you get used to it.
When on steep hills I trust my horse more than at any other time. He's got four legs and can maneuver the incline so much better than I ever could on two legs. I just remember the first time I rode in the Texas Hill country and someone told me,"Just trust your horse", and I did. Of course, the horse has to be experienced on steep inclines and in shape for it. Uphills get to me more, but I'd rather the horse canter up the incline and get it over with as soon as possible. What still gets to me occasionally is that last leap at the crest of the hill (usually a ravine) when my butt isn't up enough and I get jarred by the horse's hind quarters hitting up against me. Anybody have any suggestions on that one? I've never had any jumping training ha ha


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

If you don't ride teh steep country around here, You don't get to ride.

I'll save your from the photos of looking out at distant vistas. But you can imagine how far down the valley was from these shots,


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Ha. You couldn't get me on those hills to save my life LOL! I seriously am TERRIFIED of heights! 

I think a lot of my problem is just depth perception. Rain is a very experienced trail rider (she used to be a trail horse at a riding camp) so I do trust her. Like I said, I am just overly focused on her tripping on those darn easyboots! It also didn't help that I was riding in a 15 inch saddle as opposed to a 17 or 18 like I should be but that is fixed now! I got a great deal on a trail saddle and pick it up on Tuesday! Being in a seat that small kept me from positioning myself in a way that was beneficial to both her and myself. I'm hoping this new saddle will really help out!

Thanks for all the replies! It's really helping me keep this more in perspective!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome, Painted Horse


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Same trail, just a year ago. This girl is a foreign exchange student who stayed with us for 6 weeks. We took her for a horse ride. Wanted her to take home a western experience. But you get an idea of the views we have on our rides.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Late chiming into this thread, but after being without internet for a week I have some catching up to do!

Amarea, as I told you when we are riding a lot of it comes from learning to have a little faith in Rain. And that is ONLY going to come with more riding. A better fitting saddle will help, but it wont change the big picture, nor will any other kind of gear. She wont trip any more in the easyboots than she would barefoot - you've put them on yourself, you know how snug they fit her. It's not like a person wearing shoes that are too big. 

Rain knows what to do. You could see by how she was riding she knows what to do. The trick is just to let her carry you rather than try to micro-manage her on the hills, and just let her do it. She is a good girl. Just have faith in her. More hours on her back will make all the difference in getting used to the feel of her!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Paintedhorse, I wish I was riding with you!!!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

It's funny. The terrain Painted Horse rides through probably wouldn't faze me, even though I'm terrified of heights. The only thing that would bother me is a really steep (aka sheer) drop on a narrow trail.

What scares me is looking down from the back of a horse and wondering why a 14 hand horse seems so much taller today then my 15 hand horse did 20 years ago. Amarea - I can really sympathize!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I absolutely hate going downhill. One time, I had to go down this almost vertical 10 foot bank to get back on the main trail. Maggie stopped halfway down and I about did a somersault over her head. (Thank goodness she put her neck up enough I could use it to catch myself)

I still get very nervous going downhill, espically steep hills. I usually talk to the horse and tell them "easy". I also praise them by saying things like, "good girl" and "Good job". I find that it not only reassures the horse, but helps reassure me that the horse is doing fine and we will at least live.


----------



## Kayley (Sep 11, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> For one make sure you're leaning forward uphill and back downhill, that'll keep you stable on your horse. And remember--you aren't any further off the ground!!! Actually, going uphill you're closer to it if you fall forward. =) I think you probably just need to keep on trying it and realizing it's okay so that your confidence builds, just like countmystrides said


I agree


----------

